# Parkerizing ... can it be this easy??



## bikiba (Oct 28, 2014)

So i have been derusting my rollfast each night and the black parkerized areas have just been destroyed. I can see black on the pedal cups and every where else, but it is just bad.

Could it be this easy to bring it back? i'm not going to touch the hub, but for the pedal shaft/pieces this seems almost too good to be true...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ1Qy1y-Etg


----------



## zephyrblau (May 16, 2016)

are you sure those parts are "parked" ? ...or could they be black oxide ? in either case I'd google this looking for feedback on durability. 
I have a need for black oxide on vintage car parts & just like this example there is a DIY process that is easy & looks great. the downside is everybody say 'don't bother' as the home setup  doesn't last. YMMV.


----------



## momo608 (May 16, 2016)

You can do stove top black parkerizing/manganese phosphate the same as done for the US military and it is very easy. It is rust resistant and does not wipe off. That guy in the video is using a microwave? He's got the sandblasting right though. I didn't think you were supposed to put metal in a microwave!. Obviously the temperature cannot be controlled so I question the quality of the outcome.  All you need to do is heat the solution to 195 degrees in a stainless pan and dip the parts. For black also called charcoal you need manganese phosphate.

I have been using the stuff from this guy for at least 10 years now. Met him at a gun show. For whatever it's worth all the people I recommended to use his product say it is better than what they were using before.
http://www.palmettoenterprises.net/Palmetto_Enterprises/-About_Palmetto_Enterprises-.html

You are only limited by the size of the stainless container you can heat to 190 to 200 degrees. I have a stainless pan that can straddle two burners  on my stove to do bigger parts.

Here are some barrels I did a few years back in a stainless tube I welded end caps on and heated with an acetylene torch. This was at the limit I could heat up this way. It worked and saved me plenty in having been able to do it myself. These barrels are 6 feet long.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 6, 2016)

When all hell breaks loose, I want the guy with those barrels on my side.


----------

